# Stolen Patek Philippe Chonometro Gondolo 18k gold



## tempusvivendi

Stolen Patek Philippe Chonometro Gondolo -18k gold on Dubai (customs or postal service) Pocket Watch

Serial number: 119340


----------



## tylerstg

dude that rly stinks ill look out on ebay for you


----------

